# Anyone interested in saltwater fly fishing hooks ??



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just like the post says, I have ordered more than I need mustad saltwater fly hook check out the listing on eBay and let me know if you interested I can skip the shipping if you are willing to meet in person in Destin . 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182999278003


----------

